# drooling?



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

my rat is drooling. he started it in the car, he was on my lap. and he just, droolied. no clue why, he seemed slightly tired, although he has been that way all day. He did not choke on something, as when it started he hadn't recently eaten anything.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Strange. I was going to say he may have been choking, but you say you're sure he wasn't. Have you checked his teeth are okay?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

teeth are fine. :O he isn't drooling anymore, though he seems tired. i wonder if he was hot.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Possibly. I just search for "rats" and "heatstroke"...



ratz.co.uk said:


> Overheated rat - Because rats are so small and not well adapted to heat, they can succumb to heat stroke very quickly. If your rat is overcome by high temperatures, get him or her cooled off as fast as possible. Salivating and breathing hard are signs of being overheated. Wet them down with water or smooth them with a cool damp cloth, then try to get them to drink water, preferably water with salt and sugar added to help with rehydration as above. Flush their mouths with water even if they don't drink. Rats cannot pant like a dog; they regulate their temperature through their tails. They can withstand colder temperatures much better than hotter ones. Rehydration powders, electrolyte or sports type drink may be helpful. Try to get your rat to drink a small amount of that. Don't over do it because these are high in sugars, which could cause diarrhoea. If the rat doesn't recover fairly soon after cooling them down, get them to a vet because heat stroke can be deadly.


http://www.ratz.co.uk/ailments.html

Was it hot in the car? I'd be careful in future, temperatures can soar inside of cars.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I had hot guineapigs drool all over me in the car, I would say the heat and stress caused it. I hope you put him somewhere cool once you arrived to recover.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It sounds like he was overheating. If it was a hot day, I'll put money on it. I avoid taking them in cars when it's hot - or I'll run the engine with AC on for a while before getting in the car. They can't handle the heat like we can


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

we didn't leave him there, it was AC, but he still sometimes gets warm. yes, I spritzed im and gave him water when i got hiim home.


----------

